# In praise of Oto's



## Aqua sobriquet (6 Jul 2012)

I've never kept these before but many folks reckon they are really good for keeping tanks clean so I bought 4 for a newly setup Nano and they're doing a really fantastic job! Not sure the exact species, just one of the "stripey" ones!

I'd like just a couple more and the Zebra's look nice. Anyone know of any LFS in the Surrey area that has them at the moment?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Jul 2012)

Mines got some zebras in. I definitely want them in my new setup. 

Cant wait


----------



## pariahrob (6 Jul 2012)

I don't think I could have a tank without them. Such great little personalities too.


----------



## sr20det (6 Jul 2012)

I want to get some, but working on softer water first, i have failed with these with extreamly hard water (Tap). But will be trying Rain or RO next, Just building up some diatoms on glass as well, then add them, hopefully they will fit in


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Jul 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> I want to get some, but working on softer water first, i have failed with these with extreamly hard water (Tap). But will be trying Rain or RO next, Just building up some diatoms on glass as well, then add them, hopefully they will fit in



Hey, I keep mine between 200-250 TDS        And they do well! 

Regards


----------



## sr20det (6 Jul 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> sr20det said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think when I had them many moons ago the TDS would have been 600 I reckon, based on the rocks and stuff I had, out the tap its 350 with declorinator its up to 400-450.  Guppies are fine in it, which is all I have,  albino and pepeered corys no probs, Ancistrus nearly 4-5yrs old now I think in it. Whats your PH, as I think mine may have been 8-8.5, but now out the tap I always get 7.5 which is better I guess, but I would prefer 6.5-7.0 personally.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Jul 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> Whitey89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mines between 6.8 - 7.
Mine out the tap seems to have changed recently, before I used to get 330-350 TDS now I get about 250-270. 

Works better for me  

I just get RO and pour tap in till I hit 200 TDS. And slow feed it in. Being close to the tank TDS is the most important factor when dealing with shrimp.

Regards,


----------



## sr20det (6 Jul 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Mines between 6.8 - 7.
> Mine out the tap seems to have changed recently, before I used to get 330-350 TDS now I get about 250-270.
> 
> Works better for me
> ...



yeah, if I get Otos, they wont be in with Shrimp to begin with, just a fish only at min.

My shrimp tank sits at 400-420 tds but that is supposed to be ok as long as I am under 500.  RCS mind not CRS.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Jul 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> Whitey89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, don't you mean Red cherry shrimp, as Crystal Red shrimp wouldn't tolerate water that hard surely?

Regards,


----------



## sr20det (6 Jul 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> sr20det said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry mate, Cherry Shrimp indeed so RCS not CRS, man, TGI Friday.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Jul 2012)

Ha its very easy to make that mistake 

Yeah Cherries would thrive in a puddle. Haha.

My fire red / sakura cherries are showing great colour, which has made me decide to keep them 

Regards,


----------



## sr20det (6 Jul 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Ha its very easy to make that mistake
> 
> Yeah Cherries would thrive in a puddle. Haha.
> 
> ...



Well technically mine are 'yellows', but just easier to refer to them as Cherries. Are lovely little buggers.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Jul 2012)

Ive seen George's photos of his, they truly are lovely looking little shrimp


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (6 Jul 2012)

Bit worried, they don't like Algae wafers or blanched lettuce. Just put some blanched cucumber in, any other suggestions?  I suppose I could grow some algae on some stones outside.


----------



## tim (6 Jul 2012)

blanched courgette takes them ages to eat it though in my experience just leave it in for an hour or so a day they will eat when they are hungry and no algae to satisfy them


----------



## LancsRick (6 Jul 2012)

I hadn't realised that they won't eat algae wafers, I had been dropping some in to keep them and the shrimp happy if there was little algae (tank is very clean now) - not much good if they won't eat them!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (6 Jul 2012)

Well maybe they will eventually?


----------



## LancsRick (6 Jul 2012)

Anyone able to confirm whether Otos will eat algae wafers please? Don't want to accidentally starve the poor fellas!


----------



## tim (6 Jul 2012)

mine do mate just keep their diet varied and i break mine up only got few ottos in a couple of tanks


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (10 Jul 2012)

Mine seem to like Melon! Just straight ripe melon, Galia I think.

I think I'll cut some small slices for the freezer to have a regular supply.


----------



## awtong (11 Jul 2012)

Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> Mine seem to like Melon! Just straight ripe melon, Galia I think.
> 
> I think I'll cut some small slices for the freezer to have a regular supply.



My plec's also adore melon.  They also like a ripe pear I used conference.  Your Otto's might also like it!

Andy


----------



## LancsRick (11 Jul 2012)

awtong said:
			
		

> They also like a ripe pear I used conference.  Your Otto's might also like it!
> 
> Andy



Love the fact that they might be fussy over which variety of pear


----------



## awtong (12 Jul 2012)

LancsRick said:
			
		

> awtong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I thought I should specify as the melon variety was specified in the other post.  Maybe I should try other pears....... 

Andy


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (12 Jul 2012)

They've started on the Cucumber now. They seem to like the boundary between the skin and the flesh.


----------



## hinch (12 Jul 2012)

my ottos are useless they don't touch the algae in the tank and rarely eat the fresh veg that goes in.

they do seem to like eating the pellet dust from the plec algae pellets that the plecs blow around the tank since they insist on fanning and eating at the same time so as their food gets water logged it gets spread all over


----------

